# Casting parts



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Some kits have some really cool and detailed parts and others don't. I saw a post by -Hemi-, that he is casting some cool stuff also. It's fun casting your own stuff. I'm casting carbs, manifolds, air filters and a set of steely stock wheels now...*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*With these kits available from any hobby shop, casting your own parts can be a great deal of fun.*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE! What you use to "chrome" the resin parts?


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

-Hemi- said:


> NICE! What you use to "chrome" the resin parts?


* It's a Chrome spray paint for bumpers. I spray it with a matte clear for an aluminum look too...*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE! I use the Alclad stuff, and it works pretty good! As well if done with the Alclad Chrome and then dullcoted afterwards it looks like aluminum so......

Noticed you use the HS-3 from Alumilite, what is the resin you use? I'm using something that well leaves a bit to be desired of as far as small details if not used when first mixed (within 2 minutes) BUT it usable after that 2 minute period for larger items........ I'm trying to get a better resin that turns really watery....."fills the molds better, and yours look more "white" then that I have, mine have a cream colored look to them with no paint or pigment in the resin mix.....


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Stangfreak these are great looking parts... always wanted to try casting a few of my own. How long would you say the entire casting process takes, from start to finished product?


----------

